# Swamp Monster Ideas



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you please kindly throw an idea or more on a swamp/cave monster? You could refer to pictures, old TV shows, or just describe it in words. I have made a previous thread describing and brainstorming the theme of my haunt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You could always hit up a military surplus store and try to find a ghillie suit. You can find a pic of what I'm talking about by googling it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I think someone mentioned it in your other thread, but those creatures in _The Descent_ are wicked; think translucent skin from a lack of sun, blind and hungry! Or on the other hand, something with large bat-like ears and extremely large eyes to see in the dark. Or go Lovecraft and just do a giant worm-thing.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

google "swamp thing cartoon" The story is a variation on the classic scientist gets killed by his rivals but survives because of some concoction he was working on that turns him into a swamp monster. Maybe you could combine the mad scientist lab with a creepy swamp shack...


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

The first episode of Swamp Thing was pretty fantastic! Now I'm off to look at the decent creatures. And I've seen ghille suites before but never considered actually using them. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

*Maybe this was Dracula?*









So I just took a look at the creature and he looks like something to sculpt. That would be a lot of fun. Ha ha. And if I could, I would make about 5 suits so that there would be a bunch of these in my haunt.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, the creatures from _The Descent_ are wonderfully nasty! You just can't miss with something like that.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Working on a similiar project as well for a ******* swamp area and was thinking along the lines of a voodoo witch priestess. I carved a prosthetic face for it, now just need the costuming to complete it all and my voodoo creature is complete!!!


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! You did a great job in the eye area of the mask. It blends with your face well. And the mask looks nasty.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

This clothing is what I'm looking for if any clothing at all.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the idea of no clothing???? Moss instead.....??? (Stragetically placed, of course). Or maybe just some sort of shredded burlap haunched over the shoulders??????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a froglike swamp monster idea for inspiration:


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree sin. No clothes would probably help to show the fact that the monster is very isolated. And Roxy, that is EXACTLY the kind of monster I'm looking for! I especially like the eye placement.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

This caught my eye! I'm really looking for mutated creatures guys. I want to build something WAY out of the norm.

Here's a sketch I posted on my blog a long time ago. It's a crustacean I created from the inspiration of real crustaceans.








This picture is a side view and it's facing to the right. That black spot near the mouth are his eyes.


----------

